# Educating people about "riding" miniature horses



## Heather121 (Apr 18, 2014)

What is the best way to educate people about miniature horse riding? They seem to think that they can train them by making them carry feed sacks, automatically have a child-safe horse. Generally the child never learns proper riding or proper horse care. Then, the parents can inevitably not afford a bigger horse, so the mini is subjected to increased amounts of abuse as the child gets older. How do you respond to this? I have not been around horses enough to give a proper answer, though I see this sort of thing all the time on local livestock sale Facebook pages. It sickens me when I see adds like "FOR SALE 5YR OLD MINI GELDING (THE RED ONE.) $100 OBO HE IS NOT BROKE BUT WOULDN'T TAKE MUCH TO BREAK" because I know that the horse is probably not going to be cared for properly or treated with respect. Is there a way to educate people without making yourself seem like a butt hole? How much weight can a mini hold comfortably?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Heather121 said:


> Is there a way to educate people without making yourself seem like a butt hole?


Not unless they've specifically asked for your opinion. If they haven't and you decide you're going to 'educate' them anyway, then you ARE a butt hole. Especially if you don't have the experience to know the answers yourself.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

To be completely honest...miniature horses should not be ridden at all. They are too small.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heather121 (Apr 18, 2014)

Speed Racer said:


> Not unless they've specifically asked for your opinion. If they haven't and you decide you're going to 'educate' them anyway, then you ARE a butt hole.


I would rather be a butt hole defending helpless animals than be a butt hole sitting back and doing nothing while they are abused. No one is going to say "hey, in your opinion, am I hurting or abusing my animal?" Many people simply don't know any better. If they have to ask my opinion, they probably already know the answer. Furthermore, I was not using the word 'educate' in that sense, and I think you know it.


----------



## Heather121 (Apr 18, 2014)

Heather121 said:


> They seem to think that they can train them by making them carry feed sacks, automatically have a child-safe horse.


I wish I had the ability to edit my typos for a longer period of time.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

This drives me insane. And don't care whether or not they ask for my opinion, want it...if they need it, they get it.

Saw some moron jumping a mini....she said she was 5'5"....weight 110...in western saddle...and making little thing jump with her on it.

Tore into her, others did too. Took video down, but I do not understand why some fools does things to these poor little creatures, that are suited to a full sized pony or horse but not a mini.

Makes you want to slap their heads around like a spool on a spindle.


----------



## Heather121 (Apr 18, 2014)

Palomine said:


> This drives me insane. And don't care whether or not they ask for my opinion, want it...if they need it, they get it.
> 
> Saw some moron jumping a mini....she said she was 5'5"....weight 110...in western saddle...and making little thing jump with her on it.
> 
> ...


I saw a video like that not long ago, but she was riding bareback and jumping. You could plainly hear the poor creature struggling for breath.


----------

